# TV Dogs



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's just too funny! Well, as long as he didn't hurt himself that is. Shadow doesn't like most other dogs, so he will growl at the television if he sees or hears one. Not always, though. He's even selective with tv dogs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My guys don't watch much TV at all. They will perk up if they hear a dog on TV and will sometime appear to watch but I don't feel they really are watching.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

When we've watched animal shows, Sam will sometimes run right up to the screen, and leave a nose smudge.. he's never really bumped it hard though. But I prepared for this possibility by bungee-cording the back of the TV to the TV stand LOL Last thing I need is for him to see a dog, run, lunge and break the screen!!

Dillon has never showed any interest in the TV.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have tried to get Brooks to notice something on the TV, and after much encouragement he will then pay a little attention to it. But, never on his own.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If anybody has a recipe for removing dog smear from a flat panel TV, this is probably the thread to post it in.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester jumped at the TV when he was about a year old...a tennis match was on tv and I guess tennis balls have a sound that Chester can't resist.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Piper loves to watch TV! She even follows the animated bird on a commercial for (if I remember correctly) a financial services company.


.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Tessa will watch the tv and when she hears thunder will cry and bark, and when she hears a dog bark she'll bark.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Our tv is hung pretty high on the wall and the closest call we've had so far is when Molson (as a puppy) jumped up on the low coffee table we have beneath it and grazed the screen with his paw. Since then he has learned that he's not allowed on that table! 

We had a great day on Saturday just the 2 of us, we cuddled on the recliner (him on my lap!) and watched Santa Buddies AND Air Buddies! He watched both movies intently from start to finish, only getting up a few times to bark at the bad guys!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Spencer, oh do I miss that boy!

Years ago I was watching a program on Discovery about Wolverines. A found out real fast that Spencer would protect his Mom and home from these beasts. I had a long narrow living room and the TV at on a corner stand on one end. Spencer was clear at the other end when the Wolverines became aggressive. I heard this low, throaty growl and before I could stop him he flew across the living room and hit that TV with his full weight! It was a 27" TV and he knocked it off the stand, but the way it was situated in the corner it did not hit the floor. I was stunned! He was snarling and growling and barking at that bad wolverine! 

I righted the TV and changed the channel. :doh:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Both of my guys will perk up and look at the tv, but they don't try to nudge it, or anything. 
Gunner will bark if he hears some kind of knocking or fireworks coming from the television. We have to tell him "It's on tv, dummy." Then he'll go off and lay down in a huff with this embarrassed look on his face. lol.

My Cooper actually tried to nail the tv once. We were watching one of those 'funny video' shows and there was a clip of this goat headbutting a border collie. (Not exactly "funny" in my opinion, but anyway...) Cooper saw that, growled, and charged up to the tv screen like he meant to nail the goat. We thought it was the cutest thing ever, that he was trying to protect the other dog.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

They don't pay attention to TV, though I still leave animal planet on when I leave the house.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike loves to watch tv. He'll put his nose on the screen when we're watching a program that has wolves or dogs in it. He LOVES the movie 8 Below. He keeps his nose on the screen and follows the dogs back and forth.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My golden Joplin would put nose prints on the TV if soccer was on. . .


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dear Tracer-boy watches his reflection when the TV is off....does that count? ;-)


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

If there is something with dogs or any other animals on TV, Tucker will usually plop his butt right in front of the TV and tilt his head to the side in amazement. He got really into a dock diving event that was on ESPN about a month ago. Our youngest cat, who is a Russian Blue, goes crazy if he sees cats on TV. A couple of weeks ago, there was an episode of Cats 101 on Animal Planet, and he jumped up on the TV stand and started swatting at the screen!

I find the best thing for cleaning our flat panel TVs is eyeglasses cleaner that we buy at the Wal-Mart eye center. It comes in a spray bottle and we use that with a microfiber cloth to clean the LCD screens and it does an amazing job and is perfectly safe for TVs and computer monitors. We use it all the time!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

you should do this for the laptop. 

Mine lick that and I have nose prints on it constantly. They don't bother the TV just watch...laptop it's all about touching it with the nose and giving a lick every so often.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

All of our TVs are too high for Winchester to touch, but he loves watching. He would probably jump on them if he could.

esSJay - I read that on your facebook post and put in Snow Buddies for Winchester to watch. It kept his attention for a little while, then Tristan came along and wanted to play. Cuddling is the best with our pooches, is it not?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We have a 65 inch TV, and when Brady was younger and watching some of the Air Bud movies, he did climb on his hind legs to get a better look.

edit: We do a lot of video chatting on our laptops, now that family members live so far away. Brady loves to participate in these sessions, and they enjoy talking to him too.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Just recently there has been some commercial with squeaky toy sound effects. I can't remember what it's for so it must not be a very good commercial. Layla goes nuts pawing, scratching, whining and barking at the tv.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Loocie loves Agility Trials. No chasing or bumping the TV, but presses her nose on the image of the dog and follows through the course, through the tunnel, over the see saw, etc...now the tunnel with a chute, she'll break contact when he disappears with a little 'woof' and right back on him/her when he appears 
Sadie used to do the same but grew weary of lil sis hogging the screen.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My first Golden, Rusty, not only was a continuous TV watcher, he knew how to turn on the TV.

No, I am NOT kidding...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Pawley is my big tv watcher. This morning I was watching something and a dog came on the screen. I guess he didnt like the look of the dog and ran up to the screen and hit it with his nose. Luckily it didnt hurt the tv or his nose. And if he is laying on the couch and sees an animal on the screen other than a dog, he will growl.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Bailey jumps at the TV all the time. She watches just about anything we are watching but she really loves America's Funniest Home Videos. We can't leave her unattended in the TV room when it's on otherwise we might not have a TV left to watch! She has already broken the door off the cabinet twice jumping at the screen. 

For Christmas Santa brought her Santa Buddies and Hotel For Dogs!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby is a couch potato and a tube boob. He loves tv. Kirby occasionally glance at it if there is a lot of motion or loud sound. She would rather be outside doing something.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Jake and I watch the Dog Whisperer and Dog Town together. He has watched a little project runway but doesn't seem to have much love for that one LOL


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Darcy just loved watching Rocky, Espically when he was doing push ups and running up the art musem steps. She is getting to be a true philly girl.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby loves Rachel Ray - I don't know why but he flops on the sofa and watches her everyday. Big Goof!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Angel Cody used to look behind the TV for the lions on any show about Africa. He was fascinated and really wanted to meet them. Finn watches dog shows with great interest, but he was addicted to Meerkat Manor on Animal Planet and got very worried when they would alarm call to one another


----------



## lizamartin (Feb 3, 2010)

Soda watches TV all the time -- especially loves cartoons! She also looks at the computer screen and recently barked at my desktop picture of a horse. I was surprised as I really didn't think that dogs could see much on a computer screen -- I guess that's because my grandpuppy doesn't seem to be able to see me when when I talk to my daughter on ichat ( video chat on Mac ).


----------



## ManicMarley (Feb 6, 2010)

Marley can be very interested in Sunrise Earth when there are ducks involved.


----------

